

UK Ordnance Survey Opens Up Detailed Map Data, API - jsankey
http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/opendata/

======
heyitsnick
I posted this (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1236781>) with a link to
The Guardian article
([http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/apr/02/ordnance...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/apr/02/ordnance-
survey-open-data)). The Guardian have long run a campaign to get the UK to
open their data, and the OS is a really big win. Prior to this, post-office
data was very expensive to license (despite the information having been
gathered with UK tax payer money)

You can browse the data available and download the CSVs directly here:
<http://data.gov.uk/data/publicbody/Ordnance%2520Survey>

Data includes full postcode lookup:

<http://data.gov.uk/dataset/os-code-point-open>

And all transit (bus stops, train stations):

<http://data.gov.uk/dataset/naptan>

~~~
ralph
Am I right in thinking that this is post code <-> lat/long, and not post code
<-> address which Royal Mail still keep under wraps?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Yes. There's info on exactly what everything is here:

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Ordnance_Survey_Opendata#...](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Ordnance_Survey_Opendata#Code-
Point_Open)

------
kierank
They're using Amazon EC2 to host it which is pretty notable for a government
agency.

